# selbe Domain?!?



## JensMander (1. Jun 2010)

Hallo FOrum, ich versuche mich gerade krampfhaft daran ein Servlet über eine Ajax-Request auszuführen.

Ich habe eine webseite lokal unter http://localhost/test/ laufen und auf

http://localhost:8080/test/uebergabe mein servlet.

über folgende funktionen, versuche ich ein XMLRequest zu starten, vorerst nur zum testen, daher mag der code sinnfrei erscheinen:


```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function goToURL() { 
      alert(document.getElementById('username').value);
      http=new XMLHttpRequest();
      var dateiaufruf ='http://localhost:8080/test/uebergabe';
      http.open('GET',dateiaufruf,false);
      http.onreadystatechange = function()
            {
             if (http.readyState == 0)
             {
             alert("fertig");
             }
            }
    
       }
</script>
  </head>
  <body>
    <form action="http://localhost:8080/Parameteruebergabe/servlet_01" method="get">
    Name:<input type=text name="username"id="username"><br/>
    <input type=submit name="login" value="start">
    <input type="button" name="Text 1" value="Test"
      onclick="goToURL()">
    </form>
  </body>
</html>
```

kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen mag, das ich weder fehlermeldung noch sonstige Informationen bekomme? Liegt es daran das sich beide Dateien auf unterschiedlichen Servern befinden(Apache Webserver und Apache Tomcat)???
vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Jens


----------



## Noctarius (1. Jun 2010)

Ich würde vermuten, dass der Portwechsel 80 -> 8080 das Programm darstellt. Du kannst den Tomcat per AJP13 einfach über den Apache routen.


----------



## maki (1. Jun 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## JensMander (2. Jun 2010)

HI vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Jedoch komme ich mitdem routen von Tomcat mit Apache bzw andersherum per AJP13 nicht klar, ich finde irgendwie nur Anleitung mit mod_jk, aber auch viele Hinweise auf ajp13 (angeblich die gängerige variante). aber wie mache ich das?
ein link wäre mir schon geholfen, wahrscheinlich bin ich zu dämlich google die richtigen sachen zu fragen.
vielen dank
jens

p.s.
ich denke mit diesem link ist mir hoffentlich geholfen:
michael-heiss.at - TomcatBehindApache


----------



## Noctarius (2. Jun 2010)

Ich mach dir nachehr mal ein Beispiel dazu, schick mir am Besten eine kurze PM, damit ich das nicht vergesse ^^


----------



## JensMander (3. Jun 2010)

leider habe ich noch keine pm bekommen.
aber ich habe weiter probiert und rumgefummelt.
das servlet kann ich mittlerweile auch über http://localhost/Parameteruebergabe/servlet_01 aufrufen, jedoch wird der xml-Request nicht gestartet. muss ich noch weitere dinge beachten?


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jun 2010)

Verdammt ich hab es doch noch vergessen *sorry*
Hast du AJP13 jetzt konfiguriert?
Hast du die URL im AJAX-Request geändert?
Hast du einen Browser, der definitiv das XmlHttpRequest Objekt unterstützt und keine älteren IE, der dafür ein ActiveX Plugin braucht?
...


----------



## JensMander (3. Jun 2010)

ich arbeite mit chrome und firefox und bei einer älteren programmierung funktioniert mein xml-request. ich befürchte ja das es noch irgendwas in der javaprogrammierung bedarf.

Wie teste ich ob die AJP-Verbindung funktioniert. Also das Servlet kann ich ohne die Angabe von localhost:8080 aufrufen. sprich ich lasse den Port weg.


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jun 2010)

genau, dann sollte apache das annehmen und durchrouten.


----------



## JensMander (3. Jun 2010)

ja, aber es passiert rein gar nichts, wenn ich auf den test button klicke, es wird nicht einmal ein request ausgeführt. jedenfalls zeigt mir firebug nichts an.


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jun 2010)

Dann ist das aber ein Problem in dem JavaScript Code ;-) Wenn Firebug schon keinen Request anzeigt wird dieser vermutlich auch nicht gestartet, ergo Debuggen


----------



## JensMander (3. Jun 2010)

so schaut meine java-programmierung aus, ich denke ich muss noch irgend etwas mit einbauen richtig?


```
package package_01;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

/**
 * Servlet implementation class servlet_01
 */
public class servlet_01 extends HttpServlet {
	
	public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
	throws IOException, ServletException
	{
		String testparameter = request.getParameter("username");
		response.setContentType("text/html");
		PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
		out.println("TestumgebungII:"+testparameter);
		System.out.println("TestumgebungII:"+testparameter);
	}
}
```


----------



## JensMander (3. Jun 2010)

ich finde keinen fehler, es ist alles so wie in der literatur beschrieben.


----------



## JensMander (3. Jun 2010)

es fehlte ldeiglich das http.send(Null)


----------

